# Just Bought First AirBrush



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Like the title saids just bought the first airbrush. Watched a bunch of hot to's on youtube about it last night. The part I would like to be able to do is stencil making in photoshop 7. So if there's any photoshop nuts out there that can guide me thru the process I would be a static.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Alright mad it pass the stencils thingy. I will get pics up of the progress sometime today.
And does anyone have links for airbrush paints?


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

BigFoot158 said:


> Alright mad it pass the stencils thingy. I will get pics up of the progress sometime today.
> And does anyone have links for airbrush paints?


you can use pretty much use any aerosol paint if it's thinned down.
just get some paint and thinner and an air supply and play with it


----------

